# Yellow Tail Acei is holding. Have some questions...



## PBengtson (Jun 8, 2012)

My Yellow Tail Acei has been holding eggs for 5 days now. When will I know for sure if she will keep the fry? How long till the eggs hatch? When the eggs hatch, should I move her to an empty tank so she can spit the fry out? When will she spit the fry out?

Would love some feedback!

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

She is likely to keep the fry once she has held for 7 days, but you can only be sure when she spits healthy fry. The eggs don't hatch, but slowly transform from egg to fish...Malawi females hold for an average of 28 days. I'd move her to the fry tank after 18 days in case she spits early.


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

+1 to DJ

I would also like to add that all of my female acei's love to spit as soon as I net them in my tank, so make sure you check your net for fry!


----------

